# Mara X for a beginner



## emdr888 (Mar 5, 2021)

I have narrowed down my search to the Mara x, but was wondering if anyone can answer a few questions?

Is water from a heat exchange machine fresher than a dual boiler, as the brew water is fed from the water tank?

How does a double boiler water not taste 'stewed' in the coffee if the water from water outlet can? (reading suggestions of using a kettle to add water for americano)

On a backflush, where does the water go? thinking especially when using chemicals for the clean.

This would be my first espresso machine, (using drip brew, pour over and flair), a good choice for a beginner?

Thanks


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

emdr888 said:


> I have narrowed down my search to the Mara x, but was wondering if anyone can answer a few questions?
> 
> 1. Is water from a heat exchange machine fresher than a dual boiler, as the brew water is fed from the water tank?
> 
> ...


 1. A little "fresher" yes.

2. Only a small amount of water is used for espresso, so effect is negligible. Brew boilers in dual boiler machines tend to be smalker. A large amount is used for Americano. I also prefer a kettle rather than using a expensive espresso machine, or keeping a service boiler on all the time.

3. Into the portafilter, back through the vent system and into the drip tray. Flushing 60 ml or so through group after a chemical backflush usually gets rid of the chemicals.


----------



## emdr888 (Mar 5, 2021)

thanks Dave, I was actually talking to Marko from BB today and mentioned you and your videos about cleaning and he suggested less chemical flushing as he didn't like the taste of the chemicals in his coffee, which led me to be confused about where the water went in a backflush.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

As long as you go sh the group after and use Puly Cafe, you won't taste anything. I only chemical backflush ever 2 months and you have to remove the cam to lube it.

Dropping the shower screen every 2 or 3 days is more important


----------



## emdr888 (Mar 5, 2021)

thanks, good to get an idea of how much work is involved to keep it in tip top condition


----------



## Vonplatz (Jan 6, 2021)

I can't add anything regarding technical details, i'll leave that up to the GDC (Great Dave Corbey 😜).

Unlike Dave though, I am still a semi beginner and MaraX was also my first machine. I am delighted with it despite my unit having some teething problems. It makes fantastic espresso and milk based drinks, it's relatively quiet and looks fantastic in the kitchen.

The main limitation in the whole setup is of course yours truly. As a side note, don't expect to make great coffee the first day you get the machine. I would recommend getting a couple of bags of a forgiving bean to play about with whilst you are getting your eye in and almost write them off as an investment in self training materials as you burn through them making crappy shots! Also on this, taste is your number one metric, everything else is obviously secondary to that. If you can get your beans from a decent local cafe you can perhaps benchmark their shots against yours.

I think the MaraX is a great machine for a beginner as you don't have to play around with temp surfing etc. and it simplifies some variables like temp.

This point may be controversial but I think limiting the OPV (over pressure valve) to 9 bar has improved my drinks. I probably wouldn't have dared to do it but I had to open my machine up to change some parts due it's initial problems and did it all in one job. As I understand, the slight lower pressure allows means that the puck will not over extract as much if you go too fine on your grind up to a point.

I think you'll be happy with a MaraX!


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Vonplatz said:


> This point may be controversial but I think limiting the OPV (over pressure valve) to 9 bar has improved my drinks. I


 @Vonplatz How did you measure the pressure? Did you use the manometer on the machine itself? Or did you use a manometer on the group?
@DavecUKsorry to bother you but as you are the most expert on this machine, where is the pressure measured which displays on the machine's manometer?
Thanks to you both in advance for the info.


----------



## emdr888 (Mar 5, 2021)

I think the only worry is if I get the mara x, will I regret not saving a bit longer and getting the Bianca


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Dallah said:


> @Vonplatz How did you measure the pressure? Did you use the manometer on the machine itself? Or did you use a manometer on the group?
> @DavecUKsorry to bother you but as you are the most expert on this machine, where is the pressure measured which displays on the machine's manometer?
> Thanks to you both in advance for the info.


 The pressure will be equal in the system at all points of measurement when using a blind filter or pressure measuring portafilter. So the machines gauge can be used.



emdr888 said:


> I think the only worry is if I get the mara x, will I regret not saving a bit longer and getting the Bianca


 If you are asking the question.....probably. MaraX will do you a fine job though...I have no problems with it being on the counter.


----------



## emdr888 (Mar 5, 2021)

off to read all the Bianca posts now


----------

